# Importing vehicles from UK to Portugal: motorcycle and caravan



## 746786

Hi folks. Our plans originally were to move to Spain. This is still possible, but we're also now considering Portugal and so I'm posting the same questions here on the issue of importing vehicles as your possessions when you first move to the country.

Motorcycle
I own a motorcycle in the UK and would ideally like to take it with me. The import process to Spain sounds complicated and potentially expensive. So I wondered about the same process for Portugal. To complicate matters further, my beloved Triumph Bonneville is not factory standard and has been modified since I bought it in 2007 (air intake and exhaust) so it would be good to have a discussion with anyone in the know who has had hands-on experience of tackling the import process, particularly with a modded bike.

Caravan
The 'caravan' would essentially be my home and I just learned that, unlike the UK, caravans have to be imported and registered in Spain as a vehicle would be. Is this the same in Portugal? The plan was to use it as a static on a land plot and only move it again if I decide to uproot. It wouldn't necessarily be used for touring or anything as it's so big and heavy (9m and 2750Kg). If anyone can share some information on options, and the process and costs involved I'd be grateful.

Thanks for your input


----------



## siobhanwf

Travellingman is the guy to tell you about motorcycles. 

Any EU registered motor vehicle including light goods vehicles, trailers, caravans, motor-homes and motorcycles may be brought into and kept in Portugal for a period of up to 180 days in any single calendar year, providing the following conditions are satisfied. The vehicle must be registered to a non-Portuguese resident and it can only by bought into the country by the registered owner or keeper. The vehicle must be for private use only and must only be driven by its registered owner or keeper. The owner or keeper of the vehicle must be able to produce on request, the registration documents for that vehicle.


----------



## siobhanwf

One down side is that the caravan door will open on the wrong side! 
A caravan is classed as a trailer and the door being on the wrong side means you can not bring it over here for more than 180 days. Registering and Matriculation is impossible.


----------



## 746786

siobhanwf said:


> Travellingman is the guy to tell you about motorcycles.
> 
> Any EU registered motor vehicle including light goods vehicles, trailers, caravans, motor-homes and motorcycles may be brought into and kept in Portugal for a period of up to 180 days in any single calendar year, providing the following conditions are satisfied. The vehicle must be registered to a non-Portuguese resident and it can only by bought into the country by the registered owner or keeper. The vehicle must be for private use only and must only be driven by its registered owner or keeper. The owner or keeper of the vehicle must be able to produce on request, the registration documents for that vehicle.


Thanks. That could help me get started if we decide Portugal is right. Is there a reference for this info that I could read?

Need to keep a lookout for Travellingman then...


----------



## 746786

*importing bikes*

Just found this thread by Travellingmand et al, for those with similar queries on the importing process. I think this is from 2014 though, so it would be good if anyone can update:

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/po...ing-portugal/574217-importing-motorcycle.html

If the content of the thread is correct, the process of importing a bike into Portugal seems much simpler and cheaper than into Spain. Also from this thread, it appears that no MoT test was required for bikes in Portugal - anyone know if this is still the case in 2017?


----------



## travelling-man

Here I am. lol! 

First question is what year/model is the bike & 2nd question is what have you don't to the exhaust?

As Siobhan quite rightly says the caravan door will be a problem but there are also other problems with living long term in a caravan anyway so you might have to rethink that one. 

Caravans & campers etc can usually only be used on urban land when building a permanent structure & not usually on rustic land or similar at all........ there is more to it that that but that is the short answer........ and my apolgies for the short answer......... I'm a bit tied up right now........


----------



## 746786

Hi. Thanks for your reply.

*Caravan*: the door regulation thing sounds very odd. Maybe I could just go in and out the window on the opposite side then! Or I'll tow it backwards....Actually, the caravan is American, and I've just realised that the door should actually be on the opposite side to that of UK caravan doors i.e. its on the right hand side with the front of the caravan facing toward the towing vehicle.

I've been looking at lots of listings for land plots in Portugal and they all mention that caravans, wooden houses would be permissible on such plots [where permanent buildings wouldn't]. More inquiries need to be made I think...but comments and info welcome...

*Motorcycle*: Ok, the exhausts are British Custom Predators, so are free flowing and change the sound of the bike from the factory 'sewing machine' tickle-tackle to a proper motorcycle sound. I've gleaned enough to realise that this will no doubt be frowned upon by any authorities taking part in any inspection or import process. I removed the airbox and fitted individual K and N filters. All legal and insurable in the UK of course. The exhausts have no CE or warning stamps on them, so no problems for MoT's in the UK. It's theoretically possible for me to return the bike to factory specs for the import process, but good Lord, I'd sooner not if I can get away with it.


----------



## travelling-man

I need to know model & year of manufacture as well please?


----------



## 746786

Ah, 865cc Triumph Bonneville, 2007. I've owned it since then.


----------



## travelling-man

OK...... thanks. 

So check your paperwork VERY carefully & see if you have a 'certificate of conformity' which should have come with the machine....... If you don't have one then you need to get one either from the dealer or from Triumph.

Also check & confirm that all the numbers on machine & paperwork tie up & then you can matriculate it....... the only problem you might have is the sound test so the next question is do you have the original exhaust system?


----------



## 746786

Thanks t-m. I have some of the old parts but would need to get the original cans on ebay.

Do bikers in Portugal not change exhausts or modify their bikes? Any problems with the police that you know of?


----------



## travelling-man

In the meantime, don't believe the ads that are selling land that promises you can live (legally) in a caravan/camper etc. 

land here is designated as urban, rustic or touristic etc....... on urban, you can have a permanent human habitation & use a caravan/camper etc on a temporary basis. On rustic, it's animal shelter only & no human habitation whatsoever & so it goes on......... do some people duck the radar? .... yes they do but sooner or later you'll be shopped by someone & the other issues are a caravan etc will be helluva hot in summer & helluva cold in winter but more importantly if a wildfire comes & the rescue services don't know where you are, they can't save you & as the recent fires have proven, in that case, you've had your chips...... and take it from someone that has experienced such fires, they're nothing to be sneered at!


----------



## travelling-man

Frank B said:


> Thanks t-m. I have some of the old parts but would need to get the original cans on ebay.
> 
> Do bikers in Portugal not change exhausts or modify their bikes? Any problems with the police that you know of?


The machine almost certainly needs to pass a sound test.


----------



## 746786

Thanks again. I'll look into the land use issue a bit more then. And it sounds like I basically have to convert the bike back to its factory state for the import.

Any more info or clarifications on land, caravans or motorcycles generally in Portugal would be welcome.


----------



## travelling-man

The bike is easy if you have the CoC & change the pipes for the sound test & then change them back again but the land is another issue.......... and don't forget that the rescue services are claiming there is still a number of people missing who they believe were living illegally in the forests etc........ do not, under any circumstances underestimate the fire issue!


----------



## nt1

Hi,

I imported my 2003 Honda Africa Twin last year. I couldn't get a Certificate of Conformity for it as it was too old, this made the whole process a bit more complicated and expensive . I had to take it for a noise test and later for an inspection, I used an agent for the whole process which was a big help.


----------



## travelling-man

If the vehicle predates the CoC introduction they accept a downloaded copy of the original sales brochure showing the tech spec of the vehicle.


----------



## 746786

Thanks guys, I appreciate your help. I need to look for my CoC in the paperwork. I have another bike that I bought used and that probably doesn't come with one but is of the same year of manufacture.

Point taken on the caravan t-m, and it's a useful alert as a safety issue should I potentially own land in those circumstances.

It would also be good to hear from anyone who has had experience of living permanently in a caravan or other temporary structure and what their experiences were. In the UK the authorities do everything they can to stop people living in caravan on their own property. From what I had been reading, I'd assumed Portugal to be a lot more liberated e.g. the off-grid, geodome people.


----------



## travelling-man

In theory at least every vehicle bought from new within the EU since about 2005(?) should have had a CoC supplied with it but some of course get lost....... worth checking the paperwork anyway. 

Portuguese bureaucracy is often variable & always a nightmare & some areas are incredibly paranoid about pollution which is why living off grid is difficult in some buy not all areas....... To give you an example of how seriously they consider the pollution issue, when we first came here, we found a stunning piece of land that had a very good trout river on two of it's borders & several ruins that could be restored........ I had a series of onsite meetings with the Camara guys to discuss what we could/couldn't do & at the end of the last meeting the head guy said "Oh of course, you do understand you can't use any cement whatsoever during any of your renovations" 

Which put the kibosh on the whole deal! 

Regarding vehicle import: 

Here's the full info on tax free import...... some will apply to bikes with tax paid & some won't but it might be of help to you. 

Each adult new immigrant is allowed to import one motor vehicle free of import tax IF (note the big IF) the vehicle meets the required criteria which is:

The vehicle must have been registered to the importer for at least 12 months previously (in the country it's coming from), the importer must provide a Certificate of Conformity or if the vehicle was manufactured pre CoC they will accept a downloaded copy of the original sales brochure that shows the tech spec of the vehicle.

The vehicle must be standard or any changes to the vehicle must be listed on a letter from a main dealer or manufacturer listing all changes from standard stating & that all said changes from standard are acceptable replacements.

The matriculation process must be started within 6 months of the applicant getting his/her Residencia. Whilst you can do the matriculation process yourself, it's much easier if you have a local agent do it for you & current (at time of writing (August 2016)) cost is usually about €400 plus the one off matriculation inspection of about €125 + annual road tax.

Road tax is calculated on engine size & emissions and priced as a new car on the date of matriculation not on year of manufacture. If you do go the tax free import route, you are not allowed to sell the car for 5 years unless you repay the tax you've avoided on a pro rata basis ie 20% per year.

If you pay the import tax it's calculated on age of vehicle, engine size & emissions not on value & is often VERY expensive, especially for cars with large engines/high emissions & some cars can cost in excess of €20k.

You're allowed to keep a foreign registered car in Portugal for 180 days maximum before you either matriculate it or remove it back to the country it came from for a further 180 days.

If you have a foreign registered car in Portugal, it must be taxed, tested & insured in it’s country of registration all the time it’s in Portugal & if the GNR catch you with an overstaying vehicle or without tax, test or insurance, they can & often do, permanently confiscate the vehicle which they will then sell or destroy.

Importing and Registering Classic Cars in Portugal
Classic cars can be driven freely into Portugal providing they are for personal, temporary use and have the necessary vehicle taxation, insurance, and documentation.
Those wishing to import a classic car permanently into Portugal may drive the car for four days before registering it with the customs (Alfândegas).
Vehicle tax (Imposto Automóvel) must be paid for all classic cars
Vehicles made before 1960 are taxed at a lower rate
Classic cars brought into Portugal on a permanent basis must meet the following legal requirements:
Be classified by the International Classic Car Federation (Fédération Internationale des Véhicule Anciens, FIVA)
Have a Classic Car Certificate (Certificado de Automóvel Antigo) from FIVA or ACP AKA a classic car passport.
Have a Technical Logbook/Manual (Ficha Técnica) from FIVA or other competent organisation. They will accept an ordinary workshop manual or ecopy of such.
Have a colour photograph of the vehicle which also goes in the FIVA classic car passport
Have a vehicle Logbook (Livrete) and Owner's Document (Título de Propridade) issued in the name of the owner/driver from the country of import.
Have the original and latest commercial purchase receipt (Factura Comercial)
Have an Authority to Circulate Document (Guia de Circulação) issued by Customs (Alfândegas) which is issued on arrival
Vehicles from the USA, Canada, South Africa, New Zealand, Australia, India or the UK must meet European Union homologation approval standards if the vehicle is more than 30 years old. This means headlights, running lights & indicators etc might need to be changed.
Vehicles over 30 years old may be classified as having cultural and historic interest to Portuguese State Heritage and might not need to undergo any kind of homologation adaptations such as catalytic converters etc.
As a European Union member state Portugal adheres to the Mutual Recognition Scheme which means that the IMTT needs to be sure that any vehicle imported into Portugal is suitable for use on Portuguese roads. The driver/owner must provide documentary evidence from FIVA or the manufacturer of any physical alterations made to the vehicle.
Import duty
A classic vehicle may be imported into Portugal tax-free provided:
The vehicle is for private use only.
The vehicle has been used by its registered owner in their former country for at least 12 months previously.
The owner has submitted a copy of passport, driver's licence, residency (or application), tax details (fiscal number).
A certificate of cancellation of residence issued by the person's consulate. The consulate may charge you for this but if you use an agent to do the matriculation this document may sometimes not be required.
The Portuguese Classic Cars Club (Clube Português de Automóveis Antigos) has a lot of useful information (in Portuguese).
Clube Português de Automóveis Antigos (Head Office)
At: Rua Duque de Saldanha 308, 4300-094 Porto
Tel: 225 377 699 / 225 362 128
If coming from/importing your classic or non classic vehicle from a non EU country, you need to list it on the certificate of baggage (in the name of the registered owner) that you must obtain from the Portuguese Embassy or High Commission in the country you’re coming from BEFORE you leave & to do that, you will need:
Registration document of the vehicle (that shows the car has been registered in your name for at least 12 months)
Export Clearance Certificate
Employment letter or letter from bookkeeper stating you were employed
Signed declaration stating that you are going to Portugal for good.
Drivers licence
Passport that shows your residence permit in the country you’re coming from.
Online calculator for both import & annual road tax here: IUC - Imposto Único de Circulação 2017
NOTE: Classic vehicles can sometimes be exempt from the annual road tax fee if you can get it registered as a car of historical interest to Portugal & to do that, you need to join & remain a member of ACP & ACP/ Classicos who will inspect the vehicle & then issue an annual certificate that you then present to the fiscal office every year.
This however does only allow limited mileage but the upside is it also allows for very inexpensive insurance. I only pay in the region of €36 per year for a classic car with a 5.9 litre engine.


----------



## 746786

Good info again t-m. What car do you own that's of historical interest to Portugal?


----------



## travelling-man

She's a 1982 Jeep Cherokee Laredo with the 5.9 litre AMC360 engine & Quadretrak 4x4 auto gearbox.


----------



## 746786

Nice. Perfect for towing my Airstream!


----------



## travelling-man

Frank B said:


> Nice. Perfect for towing my Airstream!


Airstream....... now there's a stylish piece of kit!


----------



## 746786

1976, 2.75 tonnes and 31 foot. And a nightmare to renovate. Just need a place in the sun now...


----------



## travelling-man

One option you would have is to matriculate it as the door is on the correct side & stay on licenced sites.


----------



## 746786

Thanks. I have my heart set on off-grid life (as far as it's possible or practical). The thought of paying ground rent to a landlord doesn't appeal. We're also after some space and a degree of seclusion where we can grow some of our own food organically etc, and have our surroundings be as natural as possible. I renovated my Airstream for off-grid life: solar system, composting toilet, water recycling etc. There seem to be quite a lot of expats living that way around Castelo Branco.


----------



## siobhanwf

Frank B said:


> Good info again t-m. What car do you own that's of historical interest to Portugal?



Frank, not his car - his BABY


----------



## 746786

siobhanwf said:


> Frank, not his car - his BABY


And it's a beautiful baby at that hoto:. Very thirsty I expect...


----------



## travelling-man

She's thirsty as hell......... Jeep's idea of in car entertainment when building them was for the driver to sit & watch the fuel gauge drop but despite that, I love her dearly. 

I'm told by the traffic dept that she's the only vehicle of her type in the country so she's a real turner here.


----------



## 746786

I can understand your attachment, and it looks like you've put a lot of care into her. Same reason I want to hang onto my hard work (Airstream and bikes).

This is a photo of one of my bikes - 2007 Bonnie. Quite a bit different to its 07 factory state.


----------



## travelling-man

Lovely machine......... Let me know if you get into the Figueiro Dos Vinhos area....... it'd be great to get my Jeep & your Airstream together for some pics.


----------



## 746786

Cheers. Some nice towing photos could be arranged if you wanted to start out in Scotland! But seriously, a 5.9 litre engine pulling 3 tonnes 1600 miles wouldn't be the cheap option. 

I've been looking into the costs of having someone tow the Airstream (I don't own a big enough vehicle), even looked into a flatbed truck as an option. But it's all going to be expensive, which is a big consideration when weighing up the risks of setting up and living with enough income in Portugal, or Spain. Then what if it doesn't work out and we can't make enough money? We'd be faced with another immigration process somewhere else, so we also want to come up with a Plan B in the event that Plan A fails. A lot to think about.


----------



## travelling-man

You've essentially got 9 months before you have to begin matriculation because (in theory) you can't apply for the residencia until you've been here for 3 months & must apply before you've been here for 4 months & then you must begin matriculation within 6 months of getting the residencia so you've got some wriggle room. 

As for getting it here if you look on the Farcebook page 'Expats In Portugal' there's a member there by the name of David Davies who might be able to tow or trailer it for you...... & if he can't he can probably put you onto someone who can.


----------



## 746786

Thanks t-m. I'll look him up. But I don't have a Farcebook account (because it's a Farce!) so not sure if I'll be able to contact him. [Is it David G Davies & Sons Ltd, Derbyshire? Quite a few David Davies on there]. Will post here with results. :yo:


----------



## travelling-man

I'll try to get an email address & get back to you


----------



## 746786

travelling-man said:


> I'll try to get an email address & get back to you


If that's the right company I emailed them this afternoon. Will let you know what they say. Thanks again


----------



## travelling-man

Sending you a PM with his details just now


----------



## Albdore

Hi Travelling-Man.

Can I check your info on importing a motorcycle because the agent I spoke seemed unclear. Please allow me to put down the details.

I've been living in Portugal for 15 years and have a Residencia.
My driving license is UK with a UK address but i have document linking it to my address in Portugal.

This next week i'm buying a 2010 Harley Road King for £9,000 and briniging it in by courier.

Q. Should I get the bike into my name in the UK first?

Q. What do i need to say on the "bill of sale" and what does the buyer need to sign?
I ask this because the agent was very unclear and she said I would need a signed copy of the sellers passport which he may not like the idea of.

Q. Is it usual for a bike of this year to have a certificate of conformity with it?
When we matriculated our cars 15 years ago we sent off to the main importer for one of these and they came back after a payment of €100 with a certificate of 'non' conformity because of the RHD lights.

Thanks for any help. This is a once in a lifetime opportunity for me and want to get it right and before the Brexit shennanigans.
Cheers
Albdore


----------



## travelling-man

Brexit won't affect it but lack of CoC will prevent matriculation so if it doesn't have and/or you can't get a CoC for the machine then I'd advise you not to buy it. 

As for the rest of your questions, if your agent can't tell you then you REALLY need to find another agent. 

You can calculate the import/matriculation fee & the annual road tax by using the 'simuladore' function here: https://aduaneiro.portaldasfinancas.gov.pt/jsp/main.jsp?body=/ia/simuladorISV.jsp


----------



## johnjohn47

CoC... Assuming your bike is 2010 UK reg then it will be covered by a CoC for its factory standard build, any mods will NOT be covered so you may need to put it back to factory spec. A copy of the CoC is available from HD, for about 130GBP (assume UK spec) they may need the copies of the V5, copy of passport and money, and a form for you to fill in. If you look for the Harley dealer I have used in the UK and give them a call they will explain the process. search for LIND and try their Guildford number. Though not a HD I have been going through the CoC process for a vehicle from outside the EU which unfortunately was not of a type sold with in the EU so has no CoC BUT there is some small print that if the vehicle is over a certain age it is CoC exempt. The struggle now is to get Govt agency to accept their non-CoC exemption and this has taken 10 months with little progress.


----------



## Pik0lina

Hello everyone.

I was wandering around some forums, looking for details on getting uk caravans matriculated to pt plates when i came across this thread.
A bit like the user 746786, that wants to go off-grid, I’m searching for the same style of life.
The thing is i’m going to buy a caravan that is already here in pt, Algarve, but not yet matriculated to pt plate.
I’m buying it to have static on a land that is rustic, but in the process of becoming urban within the next year or so.
I have a pt car, and i need to take the caravan to lisbon, but I’m curious about the process and if it is indeed possible to have it legalized to pt.
Any experience or advices that you could share?
The seller will take care of the cris registration, and then will send the documentation to me, after that i should be able to legalize it on the local entity for vehicules’ registration, so he said..

Merry xmas to you all!


----------

